# ما هو شكل المسيح الرب في الجسد - تعليم يخص القيامة



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2012)

​ 
كثيرين  - للأسف - يريدون أن يروا ملامح الرب يسوع في الجسد، والبعض تفنن  في رسم  الصور حسب ما تصور عن المسيح الرب من شخصيته التي تعرف عليها من  خلال  الإنجيل ووصف المؤرخين، والبعض اعتمد على صور وأيقونات منذ العصور  الأولى،  والبعض ركز على الكفن الذي يتكلم عنه الكثيريون، وهذا كله عبارة  عن رغبة  داخلية في التعرف على شكل الرب في الجسد (وهي بالطبع ليست في حد ذاتها خطأ)  ...

ولكن يُخطأ الجميع في التعرف على شكل الرب يسوع في مجده، لأن كل الانحصار   في رؤية الملامح الجسدية، يدل على عدم خبرة روح القيامة، مثلما فعلت مريم   عند قبر المُخلِّص إذ أنها تبحث عن الجسد الميت، أو الجسد الذي كان تحت   ضعف، ولم تبحث عن مسيح القيامة، فضَلَّت عنه وظنته أنه هو البستاني، وهذه هي   نفس ذات مشكلتنا اليوم، لأننا نُريد أن نعرف يسوع حسب الجسد، يسوع المعجزات ولقمة العيش   وما يخص الأرض وكل ما يُسدد احتياجات الجسد فقط، ولم نعرف بعد مسيح القيامة، فربما نكتب القيامة كقصة   وأحداث ومواقف، ونشرح ونُفسرّ ونأتي بكلمات الآباء والقديسين، وأيضاً نُحضر وصف الناس الذين   رأوه بالجسد في التاريخ وقاموا بوصفه، ونفرح ونُسرّ جداً لأننا توصلنا أخيراً لشكله بالجسد، غير   عالمين أن كل هذا لا يعني أننا نعرفه، بل يعني أننا لازلنا في الأرض مركزين   على ما قبل القيامة، لأننا نُريد أن نُسرّ ساعة ولم يرتفع إيماننا إلى  الآن  لمستوى القيامة التي هي أساس الحياة المسيحية وجوهرها الحقيقي !!!

ولنا أن نصغي لما هو مكتوب: [ إذاً نحن من الآن لا نعرف أحداً حسب الجسد وأن كنا قد عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد لكن الآن *لا نعرفه بعد* (حسب الجسد) ] (2كو5: 16)
المسيح الرب - يا إخوتي - لا يُعرف بالصور ولا بحسب الجسد العادي ما قبل   القيامة، لأنه  قام بجسد ممجد يشع نور فائق لا تستطيع عين الجسد الطبيعية   أن تنظر إليه،  فعن خبرة رؤية، المسيح الرب القائم من الأموات يشع نور ومجد   فائق كل حدود  الإنسان ورؤية جسده، وهو ليس كما نراه في الصور بحسب  الجسد،  بل هو المسيح  الكلمة المتحد بجسم بشريتنا في ملء مجده يشع نور  ويعطي قوة  حياة سراً في  القلب، وذلك استعداداً ليوم استعلان مجده في  الزمان الأخير  يوم مجيئه حسب وعده، حينئذ نتغير إلى نفس ذات صورة مجده عينها،  ببهاء عظيم حسب   كل واحد ومقدار ما تشبع من نوره في حياته الروحية الشخصية  بسر الشركة مع   الله من خلاله، وبالتفرس فيه بالإيمان وإعلان الروح القدس الذي  يدخلنا إلى داخل الله،   ويطبع صورته فينا بالتقوى، ويحفر الوصية في قلوبنا  لنحيا بها، فالتفتوا يا   إخوتي مثل مريم التي التفتت لصوته وهو يُناديها [  يا مريم ]، وذلك لكي  تنظروا مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما هو مكتوب:


[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح (2كو4: 6)
[ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كو3: 18)
فأن   أراد أحد أن يرى  ملامح الله فليصغي بقلبه ويسمع، ولا ينظر لصورة ولا   لتمثال، لأن الله حي  يكشف ذاته ويعلنها بوضوح لكل قلب يلتمس وجهه :


 لك قال قلبي، قلت اطلبوا وجهي، وجهك يا رب أطلب (مز27: 8)
 أضئ بوجهك على عبدك، خلصني برحمتك (مز31: 16)
 أما أنا فبالبر أنظر وجهك، أشبع إذا استيقظت بشبهك (مز17: 15)
معرفة   الله أن تكلمنا عليها من جهة الفكرة فسنبرع فيها ونتحدث عنها في مجلدات   ومن فوق المنابر وفي كتابتانا على المواقع والمنتديات، ولكن من جهة الخبرة   فهذا شيء آخر تماماً، لأن من يرى الله هو الذي يراه بالروح القدس الذي   يُدخل الإنسان لأعماق الله، فيفرح لأنه رأى وعاين مجد الله في وجه يسوع   المسيح المشرق في قلبه، وإلا فستظل رؤية الله فكرة ونظرية وربما مشاعر   عاطفية تزول بزوال المؤثر، إلى أن ينقشع الظلام ويُشرق الله بذاته في   القلب، ويفتح الذهن لفهم الكتب كخبرة وحياة، فنبدأ بالتعرف الحقيقي على   شخصه كمسيح القيامة والحياة الأبدية، الذي كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى، ويحيا في   نصرة الموت ولا يخافه أو يهابه، بل يدوس عليه بقوة خبرة قيامة يسوع في   قلبه...

وهبنا الله  انفتاح   بصيرة القلب والذهن معاً لنرى بهاء مجد الله في وجه يسوع القائم بمجد عظيم   حسب قدرة مجده، فتنطبع فينا ملامحه الخاصة، وينطبع بروح وداعته على  قلوبنا  بالروح القدس روح الآب والابن، فتظهر ملامحه  فينا ويظهر ملكوته  داخلنا  ونكون له شهود لعمله الظاهر فينا، كونوا معافين  محفوظين في نور  الله مبدد  كل ظلمة النفس ومعطي قوة قيامة وحياة لا تزول  آمين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

امين.   اشكرك. اخى الغالى. موضوع اكثر من رائع. الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امين.   اشكرك. اخى الغالى. موضوع اكثر من رائع. الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخت حلوة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل
شكرا لك


----------



## aymonded (16 يوليو 2012)

tonyturboman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا لك


صلي من أجلي يا محبوب الله الحلو
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## ponponayah (26 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل جدااااا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (26 يوليو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويشبعك بغنى نعمته آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 أغسطس 2014)

جميل جدا الموضوع أستاذى الحبيب ..


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يخليك وصليلي كتير يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا 
واستيعابة سهل جدا 
ومعلوماتة رائعة جدا 
الرب يبار كك 
ويعوض تعبك


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2014)

ويفرح قلبك بتذوق قوة قيامته وملء سلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (1 أغسطس 2014)

كم يسر قلبي متابعة كتاباتك استاذ ايمن.
اطلب من الرب ان يمنحنا القدره على معرفة طريقه
وان يبارك مجهوداتك الرائعه..
.


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2014)

آمين أخي الحبيب
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أغسطس 2014)

*فى الحقيقه احنا دايما بندور على الظاهر 
حتى لو كان شكل الرب يسوع بندور برضوه على الشكل الخارجى 
زى ما قولت حضرتك مش غلط لكن ده مش هيفرح قلب ربنا 
رجوعنا لربنا هو ده اللى هيفرح قلبه بجد 
زى ما قال الكتاب ناظرين لما هو اعظم 
موضع رائع استاذى ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 أغسطس 2014)

بس الشكل مهم برضه...الشكل بوابة القلب زي الخلق بالظبط...و عموما كل الايقونات اتفقت علي ملامح متقاربه مع بعضها اوي اوي مع خلافات في التفاصيل و دا يؤكد لي ان الملامح مش بعيدة عن كدا لان كل انسان له فورمه شكل معينه  حافظينها كدا زي ماحنا حافظين هتلر بشنبه و شعره المفروق و زي ما حافظين لينين انه اقرع و لابس نضاره فدا شكل محفوظ نوعا ما لان المؤمنين الاوائل و الناس الي شافت رؤي مش هتفوت فرصة رسمه و دليل تاني ان ملامح الرب يسوع في كل صوره معروفه و محفوظه اما موسي و ابراهيم و ايلياء و معظم رسل المسيح عدا بطرس تقريبا مش معروف شكلهم و صورهم اجتهاد و محض خيال دون اتفاق بين جميع ما رسم ...فيعني اكيد الصور فيها جزء معين من الحقيقه مع خلافات بسيطة حوالين طول الجسم او طول الشعر او طول اللحية و كدا يعني...فالتقارب الشديد في الايقونات علي اختلاف الفنون من الحبشي للصيني تؤكد انه فيه شئ من الحقيقة في تلك الملامح....انتا لما بتحب حد بتحب تشوف شكله و تتملي فيه برضه و لو اي شئ مقارب للحق مش لازم 100 100 يعني...موضوع مختلف و جديد اخ ايمن...و الرب يسوع في القلب بالكلام مش شكل بس....

سلامه اترك لك


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

المهم اننا نسعى ان نُشابه صورته من جهة بهاءه الخاص الذي يشعه فينا
لأننا لا نعرف المسيح الآن حسب الجسد بل نعرف مسيح القيامة والحياة
وكل من يؤمن به سيحيا إلى الأبد ويعيش في شركة معه في النور
كونوا في ملء النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي بقيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بس الشكل مهم برضه...الشكل بوابة القلب زي الخلق بالظبط...و عموما كل الايقونات اتفقت علي ملامح متقاربه مع بعضها اوي اوي مع خلافات في التفاصيل و دا يؤكد لي ان الملامح مش بعيدة عن كدا لان كل انسان له فورمه شكل معينه  حافظينها كدا زي ماحنا حافظين هتلر بشنبه و شعره المفروق و زي ما حافظين لينين انه اقرع و لابس نضاره فدا شكل محفوظ نوعا ما لان المؤمنين الاوائل و الناس الي شافت رؤي مش هتفوت فرصة رسمه و دليل تاني ان ملامح الرب يسوع في كل صوره معروفه و محفوظه اما موسي و ابراهيم و ايلياء و معظم رسل المسيح عدا بطرس تقريبا مش معروف شكلهم و صورهم اجتهاد و محض خيال دون اتفاق بين جميع ما رسم ...فيعني اكيد الصور فيها جزء معين من الحقيقه مع خلافات بسيطة حوالين طول الجسم او طول الشعر او طول اللحية و كدا يعني...فالتقارب الشديد في الايقونات علي اختلاف الفنون من الحبشي للصيني تؤكد انه فيه شئ من الحقيقة في تلك الملامح....انتا لما بتحب حد بتحب تشوف شكله و تتملي فيه برضه و لو اي شئ مقارب للحق مش لازم 100 100 يعني...موضوع مختلف و جديد اخ ايمن...و الرب يسوع في القلب بالكلام مش شكل بس....
> 
> سلامه اترك لك



أسعي يا أختي بكل طاقتك أن تري بهاء مجد نور الله المُشرق
بشوق قلب يطلب الله لأنه يُريد أن يُعلن نفسه لكل من يطلب
ولتكن هذه طلبتنا/ ليشرق علينا نور وجهك أيها الرب القيامة والحياة آمين
​


----------

